# Price Increase Coming



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2012)

We're going to be raising the prices on all of (except the petties) our western handled knives in the very near future. The price increase will be as much as $100 per knife.

Western handled full tang knives are very difficult to do correctly, they take a lot of extra time to get just right (tangs, bolsters, rivet/pin alignment, etc) and come with a high risk of returns or failures - all of which is costly on one level or another.

It's become clear to me that to continue to make my knives I have to either reduce the quality on some level or raise prices and continue to do things the way I have been. I chose to stick with the quality and increase the price which will also allow me room to expand to include more choices for components as well as experiment and strive for the best I can do ultimately increasing the level of quality I produce. This, to me, feels like the better way to go yet I do not enjoy raising my prices and I do so reluctantly.

The new pricing will become effective on any order placed on or after *5/08/2012*, however, we will hold our current prices for any order placed through our website using our payment plan, or any order placed where a deposit is rendered between now and 5/07/2012. We realize that not everyone can do this yet it's our hope that this small gesture may help someone save some $$ who is able to set themselves up with an order at this time. 

See *Martell Knives* for details on our payment plan.

We regret having to make this move yet hope to continue forward with our quality commitment. Our wait list is currently long and we feel fortunate for this and wish to extend our thanks to everyone who's been a part in helping us get here. Thank you!

Regards,
Dave


----------



## echerub (May 1, 2012)

Dave, will pricing on the wa gyuto also go up?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2012)

echerub said:


> Dave, will pricing on the wa gyuto also go up?



I'm embarrassed to say that I haven't quite figured out yet what I'm doing with wa handles. I have some options but haven't made up my mind. I'm sorry to not be answering this very well but this is all I've got at the moment.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2012)

Upon thinking about the wa handle question I've come to the conclusion that yes the prices will have to be higher as well unless I can offer ready made option (like Murray does) and then maybe those coule be even less than I charge now, that's very possible. I guess what I'm saying here is that I see two potential lines, a full blown Stefan style wa handle (built by him or myself) and then a lesser pre-made option to save some $$. So yes I see the current wa offering as having to go through a price increase as well.

If someone is thinking about going for one of my knives in a wa handle then I'd be perfectly OK with them selecting from the current offerings but simply noting that it's to a be a wa handle (vs western) in the invoice notes at checkout.


----------



## obtuse (May 1, 2012)

Your knives are well worth an extra $100.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2012)

obtuse said:


> Your knives are well worth an extra $100.




Well thank you very much


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2012)

Just a reminder that today is the last day to place an order at the old pricing. 

Also, I'd like to thank everyone who has placed orders already, your support is appreciated more than I can say. 

Dave


----------



## ThEoRy (May 7, 2012)

Okay I'm in for a wa-gyuto.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Okay I'm in for a wa-gyuto.




Thank you Rick! :thumbsup:


----------

